#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  Australia Quality control standards

## cafe_denda2000

Dear friends,

I need some standards below, anyone have  please share

to my id: cafe_denda2000@yahoo.com
thanks alot.


AS/NZS 3905.2
Guide to Quality System Standards AS/NZS 9001, AS/NZS 9002 and AS/NZS 9003 for construction

AS/NZS 3913
Quality Manuals  Guide to Preparation

AS/NZS ISO 8402
Quality Management and Quality Assurance  Vocabulary



AS/NZS ISO 9001
Quality Systems  Model for Quality Assurance in Design

AS/NZS ISO 9004.1
Quality Management and QUALITY System Elements -GuidelinesSee More: Australia Quality control standards

----------


## selmagis

All your requested standards are withdrawn. If you really need them, then what years? You should know what you need.
Refer to next links:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cafe_denda2000

Dear  Selmagis,

Please share me 
AS/NZS 3905.2:1997
AS/NZS 3913:1992
AS/NZS ISO 8402:1994
AS/NZS ISO 9001:1994

Or the equivalent standards,

Many thanks

----------


## selmagis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cafe_denda2000

thanks       selmagis

----------


## sangdt

Thanks alot

----------


## selmagis

This replace **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

egpet.net

----------

